
Jobs gave millions to charity, publically criticised for not doing enough - shawndumas
http://mobile.news.com.au/money/money-matters/steve-jobs-secretly-gave-millions-to-charity-publically-criticised-for-not-doing-enough/story-e6frfmd9-1226650636880
======
Zergy
How is 50 million a large number when refering to Steve Jobs? Last I heard
Bill Gates had donated about 37 billion.

